# Learn Your State Motto



## Kirk (Jun 18, 2003)

Alabama: Hell Yes, We Have Electricity 

Alaska: 11,623 Eskimos Can't Be Wrong! 

Arizona: But It's A Dry Heat 

Arkansas: Literacy Ain't Everything 

California: By 30, Our Women Have More Plastic Than Your Honda 

Colorado: If You Don't Ski, Don't Bother 

Connecticut: Like Massachusetts, Only The Kennedy's Don't Own It Yet 

Delaware: We Really Do Like The Chemicals In Our Water 

Florida: Home of the headless drivers 

Georgia: We Put The "Fun" In Fundamentalist Extremism 

Hawaii: Haka Tiki Mou Sha'ami Leeki Toru (Death To Mainland Scum, (Leave Your Money) 

Idaho: More Than Just Potatoes ...Well Okay, We're Not, But The Potatoes Sure Are Real Good 

Illinois: Please Don't Pronounce the "S" 

Indiana: 2 Billion Years Tidal Wave Free 

Iowa: We Do Amazing Things With Corn 

Kansas: First Of The Rectangle States 

Kentucky: Five Million People; Fifteen Last Names 

Louisiana: We're Not ALL Drunk Cajun Wackos, But That's Our Tourism Campaign 

Maine: We're Really Cold, But We Have Cheap Lobster 

Maryland: If You Can Dream It, We Can Tax It 

Massachusetts: Our Taxes Are Lower Than Sweden's 

Michigan: First Line Of Defense from The Canadians 

Minnesota: 10,000 Lakes... And 10,000,000,000,000 Mosquitoes 

Mississippi: Come And Feel Better About Your Own State 

Missouri: Your Federal Flood Relief Tax Dollars Hard At Work 

Montana: Land Of The Big Sky, The Unabomber,and Very Little Else 

Nebraska: Ask About Our State Motto Contest 

Nevada: Hookers and Poker! 

New Hampshire: Go Away And Leave Us Alone 

New Jersey: You Want A ##$%##! Motto? I Got Yer ##$%##! Motto right here! 

New Mexico: Lizards Make Excellent pets 

New York: You Have The Right To Remain Silent, You Have The Right To an Attorney ..... 

North Carolina: Tobacco Is A Vegetable 

North Dakota: We Really Are One Of The 50 States! 

Ohio: Home of Lake Erie and the Mistake By The Lake (Cleveland) 

Oklahoma: Like The Play, Only No Singing 

Oregon: Spotted Owl... It's What's For Dinner 

Pennsylvania: Cook With Coal 

Rhode Island: We're Not REALLY An Island 

South Carolina: Remember The Civil War? We Didn't Actually Surrender 

South Dakota: Closer Than North Dakota 

Tennessee: The Edjucashun State 

Texas: Si' Hablo Ingles 

Utah: Our Jesus Is Better Than Your Jesus 

Vermont: Yep 

Virginia: Who Says Government Stiffs And Slackjaw Yokels Don't Mix? 

Washington: Help! We're Overrun By Nerds And Slackers! 

Washington, D.C.: Wanna Be Mayor? 

West Virginia: One Big Happy Family... Really!


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 18, 2003)

Funny stuff Kirk!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 18, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Funny stuff from coast to coast and border to border (plus the other two)!!!
More! More!

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 18, 2003)

I thought NYs was "You have the right to more Taxes." ?


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2003)

Arizona's should be "You have the right to Texas."


----------



## bdparsons (Jun 20, 2003)

in West Virgina when a husband and wife get a divorce, they're still considered brother and sister??


----------



## andurilking2 (Jun 20, 2003)

> bdparsons in West Virgina when a husband and wife get a divorce, they're still considered brother and sister??


i believe so


----------

